# True Color satellite image



## Cutter (Oct 3, 2007)

Here is a recent hi-res true color shot of the delta region. Pretty amazing sight with all of the different layers of water color.


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

Yup. Blue water's in clooooose right now


----------



## ilander (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet. Where did You get that shot?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

ilander said:


> Sweet. Where did You get that shot?


Ilander, Cutter owns Ripcharts.com, which is where that image is from.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

great shot, thanks for sharing


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Any of that oil???


----------



## Wild Girl (Jun 24, 2009)

The various waterdepth colors are just beautiful. I would imagine there is barely any visible surface oil as most of it is now laying on the bottom. Thanks for sharing this with us.


----------



## sealegs (Jan 11, 2010)

*true color*

Ill have to check there web site Thanks


----------



## Cutter (Oct 3, 2007)

samoajoe said:


> Any of that oil???


None of what you can see in that shot is oil. Perhaps some of the charter captains or fishermen that have been offshore could give a better oil report, but at this point I'm sure that the oil is pretty well dispersed, decomposed, or below the surface. 

What you do see is various concentration levels of sediment in the water. These sediment levels are coming from the Mississippi River and Mobile Bay.


----------



## Cutter (Oct 3, 2007)

Thought this was a neat shot from yesterday. You can see the contrails from jet aircraft streaking across the sky. 
Was anyone offshore in this area yesterday between 12 and 1pm CST that can verify?


----------



## Pier#r (Oct 2, 2007)

ilander said:


> Sweet. Where did You get that shot?


Actually, we (taxpayers) paid for that (base) image and a whole archive of them is available to the public @ http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=AERONET_Stennis :thumbup:

That image was from Jan 15, 2011 @ http://rapidfire.sci.gsfc.nasa.gov/subsets/?subset=AERONET_Stennis.2011015.aqua.250m


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

I have never used these as a fishing tool so could someone please tell Me where You start fishing from looking at an image like this and what is Your looking for? I am fishing out of Fort Morgan when I go so it seems I would be really close to the bluewater, but would I just start blindly trolling when I hit bluewater or try to relate it to structure? Thanks for any advice as I have been debating subscribing to one of the services this year.


----------



## Cutter (Oct 3, 2007)

> could someone please tell Me where You start fishing from looking at an image like this and what is Your looking for?


Good morning Sea Hoss. I have made some notes and annotations on the map. There is a good color change caused by a finger of river water that is approaching the Ram Powell. Often times this dirty + fresh(er) river water will displace bait to the fringe areas where the dirty water meets the blue water. In the open ocean, a color change such as this is analogous to physical structure that holds fish. I've marked a white line+dots to show this area. If I were in the area (fishing the deep rigs for example), I would definitely swing a little wide to give this area a good look. Look for bait, flying fish, and surface action here. Troll along this rip because pelagics will be hunting this area due to the higher concentration of bait. Also another positive factor for this rip is the altimetry is perfect. 










If you are looking to use a data service this year, we'd like the opportunity to earn your business. Feel free to give us (RipCharts) a call. We'd be happy to set you up with a free trial and give you a tutorial on all of the features. 

713-582-1868
www.ripcharts.com

-Chris


----------



## sea hoss (Aug 18, 2009)

Thanks for the info cutter I will give Y'all a call when I get ready to haul My boat back to the coast for the year.:thumbsup:


----------

